# state legalities on catching/owning/selling invertebrates



## petshopguy (Aug 20, 2007)

I would like to start a thread on the individual state legalities on which species of inverts can be caught/owned/sold. For most of us, this is a hobby that we can make some extra $ at. We don't want to find ourselves in a courtroom or facing a large fine as a result of a simple mistake of not knowing state regulations well enough. 

For the title of each post - use the state that you are offering information on.

Hope this starts a useful and valuable thread.

Please include government documents when available so we can download and retain a copy ourselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Michigan*

The only information I currently have to offer is a list of species that are protected in Michigan. It can be found at this website.

http://web4.msue.msu.edu/mnfi/data/animal_list.pdf

Any invertebrates not on the protected list can be caught/owned/sold, per the Department of Natural Resources. Only certain species of amphibians and reptiles can be sold, with a license and restrictions.

The only information I have for importing invertebrates is that most regulations/restrictions are handled at the city level of government. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Florida*

I have heard that species of any non-native cockroaches are illegal to own/import. Not 100% sure, but it came from a reliable source.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 20, 2007)

petshopguy said:


> I have heard that species of any non-native cockroaches are illegal to own/import. Not 100% sure, but it came from a reliable source.


i've definitely heard that too

would that be something to look at under APHIS?


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Aug 20, 2007)

How about in Ohio? Are native invertebrates legal? And how about the numerous NATURALIZED invertebrates that are frequently mistaken for "natives," but which actually originated in other countries? Which of these native and naturalized invertebrates ARE legal...and which are not...?


----------



## MizM (Aug 20, 2007)

*California*

http://ipl.unm.edu/cwl/statbook/califo.html

My local pet store works closely with the Cal Dept of Fish & Game, keeps illegal creatures seized during drugs raids, etc. until they can be relocated. They state that there is no law prohibiting the capture and sale of local inverts. (Second hand info... take it with a grain of salt.) People bring him wild caught Ts and scorps often, he gives them to me because there really isn't a market for them here.


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 20, 2007)

*California*

If I did the attachment procedure right there is an attachment to invertebrates that can be imported and sold within California without the need of a permit/license. This was sent to me via an arachnoboards member. I erased the pm from him, otherwise I would give proper credit for his sending it to me. 

It appears to be a very useful document.


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 20, 2007)

California

That was from me, but I actually got the link from mantidforum.com.  
Here's a link to the Pest Exclusion Branch of the CDFA website. You can download the whole manual from here and see what other animals/plants you can or can't ship into CA. http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/phpps/pe/pqm.htm


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Florida*

Thanks Arachnocat for the info. This was posted on the scorpion links by pitbulllady - 



> The state of Florida requires a "Dangerous Arthropods permit" to keep any scorpion of any genera other than Pandinus, Heterometrus, and Hadogenes, and Hadrurus, and this includes all of Florida's native Centroides species. This same permit is required to keep any medically-significant true spiders, such as Latrodactus, but no tarantula species require a permit. It doesn't make a lot of sense, though, because many of the scorpions that require a permit are just as harmless as the ones that don't, like Euscorpius, for example.
> 
> pitbulllady


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Nyc*

This is a post from MindUtopia in the tarantula links - 



> Here is the text of the code stating the bans on exotics in NYC:
> 
> NEW YORK CITY HEALTH CODE
> 
> ...


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 21, 2007)

petshopguy said:


> This is a post from MindUtopia in the tarantula links -


hey PSG

i would limit cites to actual governmental agencies... i think that will save you TONS of problems later on.  the g sites will cover their ass with the laws being updated... the non-g sites will not necesarily be as studious about it. edu's.... *might* work, but again, they are not culpable for having the wrong info... but i suspect g sites *might* be


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 21, 2007)

That's an excellent point caco - always have to consider the source of information. I am just concerned that putting a stricter guideline like that on this thread - we may not have many submissions and this thread will just fade away like the sunset without offering some valuable info. But, I agree - always double-check the info if it isn't from a .gov source. Don't take it as gospel.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Aug 21, 2007)

To my knowledge, in Canada any non native invert that eats vegitation is regulated by Agriculture Canada...  I believe mantids are also regulated.  Certain cities have some blanket bylaws such as "no scorpions" etc which can be a bit ridiculous.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Aug 21, 2007)

Remind me not to move to new york anytime soon...


----------



## Snakefox (Aug 22, 2007)

for texans
visti texas parks and wildlife's web site they will gladly tell you what you can and can't do. Nice people


----------



## ScienceDvia (Aug 25, 2007)

*Washington??*

I would love some information here. Short of calling the state entimologyst, I can find nothing specific online. I've looked for hours. I'm concerned with phasmids.

I recently joined the stickinsect group at yahoo and there was a posting by a woman in my state who purchased some eggs from the UK or Europe..I forget which...anyway, her shipment was opened by the USDA (dep. of Agriculture) last year. Last month they showed up at her door and confiscated ALL of her phasmids. She was devastated.

I own two types....and I'm a teacher. I have no trouble not owning them if they are illegal, or surrenduring them to the USDA, but I'd like to have easy access info that tells me these critters are illegal. All I've received so far is here-say from people. Assuming the above woman is telling the truth, and I have no reason not to believe her, I keep asking, "where is the big NO?" Is it just a blanket law covering all vegetation eating insects? 

Thanks for letting me VENT!

ScienceDiva


----------



## dtknow (Aug 25, 2007)

Everyone make sure to hide your venemous solifugids!


----------



## beetleman (Aug 25, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Everyone make sure to hide your venemous solifugids!


DAM!!!!!!!!!  thanks for the heads up


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Aug 26, 2007)

NY is more lax than NYC; you can own most of the animals listed as banned in NYC in the state. However, since this topic was also about catching invertebrates, I should note that as of the last time I checked, only threatened and endangered terrestrial inverts were prohibited for wild capture without appropriate licensure. However, there were some very staunch guidelines about the removal of aquatic invertebrates, especially filter feeders like freshwater mussells. Hence, the only aquatic inverts (primarily snails) I've ever collected were feral/invasive species, which the DEC is generally quite happy to see fewer of. If I can find the full state laws, I'll post 'em.


----------



## jwmeeker (Aug 30, 2007)

*Florida*

The following email was in response to obtaining roaches for Florida back in April 2006.

"We would have no objection to the use of Blaberus craniifer or Blaberus discoidalis, both of which are already found in Florida and both of which are available on the Internet. If you acquire your breeding stock from outside of Florida, you will need a permit but we would grant such a permit for those species provided the identifications are accurate."



----

M.C. Thomas, Ph.D.

Florida State Collection of Arthropods

Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services

P.O. Box 147100

Gainesville, FL 32614-7100 U.S.A.

Telephone: (352) 372-3505; e-mail: thomasm@doacs.state.fl.us


----------



## Ted (Aug 30, 2007)

Snakefox said:


> for texans
> visti texas parks and wildlife's web site they will gladly tell you what you can and can't do. Nice people


i went to the site..saw not a single word about what you can do or cant do /collect or not collect, or where.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Aug 31, 2007)

*Good Old Pennsylvania*

Invert lovers, come to PA - I do not know of any shows that are not venomous friendly.  I will be hitting out of state shows much more often due to increased stock - although it pains me that I hate to leave all of the "hot" stuff at home.


----------



## ZoSoLp510 (Sep 23, 2007)

mr.wilderness said:


> Remind me not to move to new york anytime soon...


haha remind me to get out of new york before anyone finds out about my collection!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Sep 24, 2007)

Dear Arachnoporium:

They're far more paranoid in Ohio.My native mice are denied local "sales" rights and they are not even venomous;although the hantavirus they don't have might as well be.

IF I could just drive to Pennsylvania...but I don't DRIVE.

I'm looking for someone who does.

Please let me know if you do.

Thank you.

Yours very truly,

Louise Esther Rothstein
crystalfan2912@yahoo.com


----------

